

Planet Labs Raises $13M To Build World’s Largest Fleet Of Satellites - alokv28
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/25/planet-labs-raises-13m-from-oatv-founders-fund-to-build-the-worlds-largest-fleet-of-earth-imaging-satellites/

======
bpicolo
Is 13 million even close to enough for a "fleet' of satellites?

------
nfailor
is it really a 'fleet' of satellites?

~~~
ebildsten
we prefer 'constellation' :)

